

RightSignature Acquired by Citrix - usiegj00
http://blog.rightsignature.com/

======
dylanz
Congrats to everyone involved! It showcased via HN a little over 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510656)

------
edbyrne
Congrats to all- great service have been using for everything for years!

------
owens99
Great outcome for a great business!

------
ecargnfx
Congrats! Great service.

------
sausheong
Well done!

------
toisanji
congrats!

